# 1/8" shank router bits



## dedhubbs (Jan 23, 2009)

I have just received as gifts, a Model 300 Dremel tool and a router table attachment. Al I need is an assortment of bits. Are there sources other than Dremel? Who are they? dedhubbs


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

MLCS has them, althoough the seem to be the same one's that Lowe's or Home Depot carries.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Donald. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

Not sure about Dremel router bits, but Canadian Tire has quite an assortment of general purpose bits, on sale quite often, Princess Auto usually has quite a few as well. Might check Ebay as I've gotten quite a few Dremel related items there over the years.

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dedhubbs

Amazon has just about every thing for the Dremel tool plus some 
at last count 847 items ..

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hi?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=Dremel&x=15&y=16

==========


dedhubbs said:


> I have just received as gifts, a Model 300 Dremel tool and a router table attachment. Al I need is an assortment of bits. Are there sources other than Dremel? Who are they? dedhubbs


----------



## woodworker2k5 (Jan 26, 2009)

Try Milling cutters and router cutters on ebay There are many 1/8" mill cutters. They hold up well in wood.


----------



## woodworker2k5 (Jan 26, 2009)

Also, many sites in search engine for milling cutters.


----------



## woodworker2k5 (Jan 26, 2009)

I use 1/8" cutters in my CNC Router. Anyone know where I can get some reducer bushings 1/4" down to 1/8' cutters. ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodworker2k5

You can get them MLCS with free shipping 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html


=========


woodworker2k5 said:


> I use 1/8" cutters in my CNC Router. Anyone know where I can get some reducer bushings 1/4" down to 1/8' cutters. ?


----------



## woodworker2k5 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank's Bob. I ordered some Jack


----------

